# explorateur de fichier pour Ipad



## hesoebius (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Y a t il un explorateur de fichier incorporé à l'Ipad ?

J'aimerai un logiciel très simple pour voir les fichiers stockés sur le disque dur ou naviguer sur une clé usb connecté à l'Ipad.

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Avril 2012)

Question répondue 10 000 fois, mais recommençons car à priori la fonction recherche du forum est peu accessible (il faut simplement cliquer dessus):

Non, l'Ipad est un périphérique Post-PC, pas un simple ordinateur... il n'existe pas d'explorateur, ce n'est pas la philosophie d'Ios.

Non, on ne peut pas mettre de clefs usb dessus...

je te conseille d'aller plutôt acheter un ordinateur portable, qui répondra à ces attentes... une tablette, ce n'est pas un ordinateur...


----------



## hesoebius (15 Avril 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Sinon j'ai posé la question car ce que j'ai trouvé sur le forum ne me satisfait pas.

La doc d'Apple explique ce que fait l'Ipad mais non ce qu'il ne permet pas.

Pour finir dis toi que tout le monde ne passe pas des heures sur un ordinateur ou une tablette.
Il faut arrêter de croire que le monde est rempli d'utilisateurs ayant épluchés toutes les docs et tous les forums. Il y a aussi les touristes.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Avril 2012)

Et oui, tu le dis toi même... mais c'est plus rapide de faire une recherche que de poser la question et d'attendre que quelqu'un réponde...


----------

